# Protein shake on plane



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm off to Spain for a week tomorrow and want to take some shake and oats with me as I always lose shed loads of weight when I go away.

Question is will I be ok taking a tub of shake in my suitcase or hand luggage? If so which option would be better case or hand luggage.

Thanks in advance people


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

i've travelled with protein powder in both hand luggage and check in luggage. only time i had an issue is when i travelled with a bag of Reflex instant Mass! as it was in a bag prob looked a bit dodgy compared to a tub of powder. But having it in your hand luggage they just ask you to take it out, once it is obvious what you are carrying then it's isn't an issue.

my advice would be to carry everything is a tub or box and not in a bag!


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheers mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And a sealed brand new tub would be better imo.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems odd that they could let you carry powder in hand luggage? It could be weed killer and sugar or loads of other types of explosive / dangerous substances?


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

In hand luggage, they swab it for explosives when you go through the security bit.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

They can't swab a whole tub :S - It could be protein powder on the top, then a division at the bottom with explosives? Just seems very strange to me considering they didn't even let me take a bottle of water on when going to Ireland iirc


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


>


Shakes on a plane will be the new sequel.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

my protein do meal replacements in sachets


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

when i went to dominican republic i took it in my case as it was advised on another thread. Didnt have any problems.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Just enjoy your holiday and eat chickens


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

I have had it with these mother-f******* shakes on this mother-f******** plane!


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks people!

Yeh look out for me starring in the next film!!!!!


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant!!!!


----------

